#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Kniearthrose und Infiltrationen mit Hyaluronsäure >

## Anonymisiert

Ich war heute bei einem Orthopäden und habe mir meine Baustellen anschauen lassen,  Die Kniegelenke sind vom Knorpel sehr zackig, und zerstört. Kniescheibe lässt sich auf beiden Seiten sehr verschieben. Eine Infiltration hab ich ins Knie bekommen und das bekomme ich nun bis der Knorpel besser ausschaut. 
Ich habe gehört das es verschiedene Ansichten über diese Infiltrationen gibt. 
Helfen diese wirklich und was kann ich noch machen, ausser radeln? 
LG

----------


## StefanD.

Nun ja wenn man sein Geld los werden will hilft die Hyaluronsäure ganz sicher In der Realität spritzt man da etwas Gelenkschmiere das eigentliche Problem bleibt.Nach wenigen Monaten müsste das wiederholt werden. In wie weit hier eigene gezüchtete Knorpelzellen besser sind oder nicht  sollte man mit seinem Arzt abklären. 
VG StefanD.

----------

